# Your kid thinks he's gangasta on facebook? This man can fix the problem.



## leandroab (Feb 9, 2011)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Dan (Feb 9, 2011)

wow... erm.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

PREACH!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 9, 2011)

Put dat on yo mofuckin wall.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 9, 2011)

That just made my day. Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2011)

Church.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats the way to fucking do it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 9, 2011)

The beauty of life, so clearly illustrated...this doesn't happen very often.

Thank you for showing this


----------



## groph (Feb 9, 2011)

Major lol @ "I was lyin, I was lyin"

Seriously though, any kid who thinks he's a "gangster" but comes from a "middle class" background should watch Crips and Bloods: Made in America. It honestly nearly made me cry. It's a documentary about the formation of the two gangs, and it is BRUTALLY real. Nobody wins in those conditions.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 9, 2011)

groph said:


> Major lol @ "I was lyin, I was lyin"
> 
> Seriously though, any kid who thinks he's a "gangster" but comes from a "middle class" background should watch Crips and Bloods: Made in America. It honestly nearly made me cry. It's a documentary about the formation of the two gangs, and it is BRUTALLY real. Nobody wins in those conditions.



+1 on that recommendation. I gave that documentary 5 stars on my Netflix account.

For that matter, every doc I've seen Stacey Peralta make has been brilliant.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice! Reminds me of my friends neighbor who would always yell at his kid "why you been at tha park all day"?


----------



## Razzy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, spanked by his uncle on the internet.

That is SOOOO gangster.


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 9, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Wow, spanked by his dad on the internet.
> 
> That is SOOOO gangster.


His uncle.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 9, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> His uncle.



I said uncle.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 9, 2011)

"put that on yo' fuckin' wall!"


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 9, 2011)

That was some real shit.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 9, 2011)

Got Spanked!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 9, 2011)

His belt must be more badass than Pootie Tang's!!


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 9, 2011)

at least his uncle cares enough to do something.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> His belt must be more badass than Pootie Tang's!!



Baby, I'm going to sine your pitty on the runny kine!


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2011)

Why is the title in spanish?

EDIT: er... whatever language that is.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2011)

Sepatown!


----------



## Tree (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually said "Get fucked!" as I was watching this 

I was in disbelief


----------



## GATA4 (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn, that was hardcore. 

"I'm gonna delete it..."


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

haha, im gonna have to show that to my 15y.o. so he doesnt feel left out 

i have had to bust his ass like that a few times since he hit 13 lol.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 9, 2011)

It was probably in Portuguese because it would be criminal to do that kind of ass whipping in the US. 

The fact is, his uncle took the piss out of him so that he won't be posing anymore. If I were worried that my kid was going to get himself killed because of stupid lies, I'd rather go to jail for the asswhipping than have to go to his funeral....


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> Why is the title in spanish?
> 
> EDIT: er... whatever language that is.



Brazilian Portuguese..


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Feb 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> *His belt must be more badass than Pootie Tang's!!
> *



Impossible!

Yeah, you know it's hot out too, right?!


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 11, 2011)

Dammit, the video is gone! I wanna see it!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 11, 2011)

So the video has been removed and I didn't get a chance to watch it. Is this the video of the dude that whoops his kid's ass for thinkin' he's the Sug Knight of Facebook? (Hyperbolic? Yes... Shut it) 

A friend of mine told me about this video and since I don't have Facebook anymore I couldn't be arsed to log on just for a video...


----------



## Sofos (Feb 11, 2011)

Video up here now


----------



## Rook (Feb 11, 2011)

Explorer said:


> It was probably in Portuguese because it would be criminal to do that kind of ass whipping in the US.
> 
> The fact is, his uncle took the piss out of him so that he won't be posing anymore. If I were worried that my kid was going to get himself killed because of stupid lies, I'd rather go to jail for the asswhipping than have to go to his funeral....


 
It's in portuguese because the dude who posted it is from portugal, lol, so his link will be to a portuguese youtube page. If you follow the link it's all in English.

Boy got his arse whooped in the US of A, haha. We need more of that here, I know some right little shits...


----------



## leandroab (Feb 11, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> It's in portuguese because the dude who posted it is from portugal, lol, so his link will be to a portuguese youtube page. If you follow the link it's all in English.
> 
> Boy got his arse whooped in the US of A, haha. We need more of that here, I know some right little shits...



Wrong. The dude who post it was from Brazil. And that is Brazilian Portuguese because the way it's written, "lol".


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome video, bet that kid feels rough tough now. I always got a good chuckle out of the rap culture nonsense, but with the amount of teenage murders even in the city I live (at least a couple a year) it is ridiculous. The careless disregard for life that comes along with this thinking is pitiful, all these kids need to borrow that guys uncle.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Feb 11, 2011)

You fuck around you'll get a drive by ass-whoopin' from uncle G-Nig.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 12, 2011)

Motivate ME!: Motivate » Me » 17 dollars-now thats gangsta

EDIT: That ass whoopin ain't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. It was removed from youtube for being "disturbing", so I figured his uncle repeatedly punched him in the face. This kid got nothing special.


----------

